# Galvanized Pipe for Gas



## nitramnaed (Oct 1, 2020)

I was told by someone that galvanized pipe is allowed for gas lines in the 2015 IRC code.  I'm not an engineer, but I was always under the impression that galvanized pipe could not be used for gas.  anyone have any insight on this?
I think I'm on the right forum but maybe I should be in residential.


----------



## classicT (Oct 1, 2020)

Does galvanized pipe comply with ASME B36.10-10M, 53/A53M, or A106? If so, approvable per _IFGC 403.4.2_.

I do not have a copy, but the title of _ASTM A53/A53M_ is "_Standard Specification for Pipe, Steel, Black and Hot-Dipped, Zinc-Coated, Welded and Seamless_".

*Abstract of ASTM A53/A53M*
This specification covers seamless and welded black and hot-dipped galvanized steel pipe in NPS 1/8 to NPS 26. The steel categorized in this standard must be open-hearth, basic-oxygen or electric-furnace processed and must have the following chemical requirements: carbon, manganese, phosphorus, sulfur, copper, nickel, chromium, molybdenum, and vanadium. The tubing shall undergo a seamless or welding process. Tension, bend, and flattening tests shall be performed to make sure that it must adhere to the mechanical properties of the standard. The hydrostatic test shall be applied, without leakage through the weld seam or the pipe body. Nondestructive electric test shall be made to make sure that the full volume of the pipe must be in accordance with the standard. The purchaser shall have the right to perform any of the inspections and tests set forth in this specification where deemed necessary to ensure that the pipe conforms to the specified requirements.

Sounds like galvanized pipe to me.

*403.4 Metallic Pipe*
Metallic pipe shall comply with Sections 403.4.1 through 403.4.4.

*403.4.1 Cast Iron*
Cast-iron pipe shall not be used.

*403.4.2 Steel*
Steel and wrought-iron pipe shall be not less than standard weight (Schedule 40) and shall comply with one of the following standards:

ASME B36.10, 10M.
ASTM A 53/A53M.
ASTM A 106.


----------



## classicT (Oct 1, 2020)

FYI, _IRC Section G2414.4.2_ is the same as _IFGC Section 403.4.2_.


----------



## nitramnaed (Oct 1, 2020)

Then my other question would be...Did the model codes restrict use of galvanized pipe for gas piping at anytime in the past?  I know the the old line of thought was that galvanized pipe flaked in gas use which was later determined to not be the case for natural gas.


----------



## classicT (Oct 2, 2020)

I checked the 2009, 2012, and 2015. All the same w/ respect to _IFGC Section 403.4.2_.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 2, 2020)

Galvanized pipe might have been banned at one time when a lot of gas was manufactured from coal and contained a lot of moisture and other nasty stuff that attacked the zinc coating.  Galvanized was allowed in the 1992 CABO code.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 30, 2020)

Where is the code guhru when you need him (smiling)


----------

